# Cajun injector model #22174.01940 not heating



## thomast (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello everyone.  I was given a Cajun injector that stopped heating to try and resurrect.  My uncle gave it to me and he figures it's the heating element.  He tried to get at it but stopped his effort due to rivots.  I have self tapping screws to replace the rivots so I'm going to tear into it.  I'm not sure if it's the wiring, connectors, or the heating element and I'm not sure where to start.  The digital control panel works but after I set the temp and time it began beeping with an "error" message on the display.  It was 10 degrees in the garage when this happened but it happened to my uncle this summer as well.
I have 2 other smokers that I use, one an electric vertical barrel and the other a charcoal grill.  I would like to get the Cajun injector going again because I'd like to use the temp control.  All feedback and recommendations are appreciated!

Thank you,

Tom

Cheboygan, MI


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Tom, could be the temperature sensor that's broke.


----------



## thomast (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for your input.  Where would I find this sensor?  

Tom
Cheboygan, MI


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Tom, not sure as I do not own this type of unit.

It's only a Guess, I am a Refrigeration Engineer, and if a sensor breaks down on our systems it puts a fault up, and unit will not run.

The sensor will be wired into the back of the controller and the sensor end will be in the cabinet.


----------



## thomast (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok, thanks again for your help!  I'll check it out.  I tore everything else out of it.  A couple of connections were pretty corroded but the wires were intact.


----------

